# Weekly tip amount average on Lyft?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What do you guys average in tips (weekly) on Lyft?

Is the Lyft 75 rides for $0/week worth it? I'm thinking about leasing one from their program. 

If the tips are good, I'm thinking about doing it.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

No idea but they do tip more often than uber, small amounts though.... still better than nothing.

Sole reason I always 5 star lyft gimps (unless they are douchie), you never know.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I did the express drive program for about a month. To hit the 75 rides you will need to commit to full time hours. Sometimes more than that depending on the hours you chose to drive. If you drive during busy hours you can hit the 75 rides in 5 eight hour days.

Tipping with Lyft varies depending on the passengers you get. As was said at least there are tips but I found in general I got anywhere from $50 to $100 per week in tips. Some passengers still think despite tipping being an option in the app that it isnt necessary, and of course some are just cheap.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I get more cash tips with uber than lyft .
Lyft passengers are the worst in my area .


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I have gotten more tips through Uber than Lyft in a day before. It doesn't happen everytime but it has. Some people cease to amaze me with how cheap they can be.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Do it...

In all seriousness, I have been driving for Lyft only a few months, usually only a couple of hours in the mornings (ten or so hours, twenty of so rides) on the weekdays. Around 60% tip, of that 40% tip the standard tip of a buck or two and around 20% tip more than that. I have received three cash tips of five bucks. Not many cash tips with Lyft.

I did push once for the 10% Driver Power Bonus for one week (46 rides) and received $53 in tips for the week, not including the 10%bonus.

I seem to average around 15-20% above my weekly earnings in tips.

I hear picking up the bar scene is more profitable in tips but you have to put up with the occasional pukers and unruly pax and obviously, stay up late.

Hope this helps


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lyft has way WAY less rides than uber. in my market, 75 lyft rides could take 75 hrs, on uber, you can hit that in 30 hours. it maybe better to use uber to make the payment instead of chasing lyft rides.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Lyft has way WAY less rides than uber. in my market, 75 lyft rides could take 75 hrs, on uber, you can hit that in 30 hours. it maybe better to use uber to make the payment instead of chasing lyft rides.


I don't usually drive on weekends as I thought there would be a glut of drivers out (the weekender part timers). I decided to turn the Lygt app on when out running some errands and it was non stop till I shut it off after two hours. $55 for a couple of hours (not the greatest hourly but worth it), with five out of six tipping! The one that didn't tip falls into the certain demographic that I have never recieved a tip from. And ignorance of tipping is not an option for a Lyft driver!

Seems like Lyft is getting popular here


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I did the express drive program for about a month


Why did you stop?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

hung said:


> Why did you stop?


I found full time work and doing it part time I'd never make the 75 rides which was required for the free rental.

In the time I did it I got burned out pretty quick. I wanted to stick to days but in order to make on money was doing 7AM to 6PM most days and usually 6 days a week.

Now doing it part time only working when I want to is much better. I'll admit doing this full time is not for everyone. After a few weeks I was pretty sick of driving, but if you can meet the required rides, definitely give it a try, and see if it's for you


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I found full time work and doing it part time I'd never make the 75 rides which was required for the free rental.
> 
> In the time I did it I got burned out pretty quick. I wanted to stick to days but in order to make on money was doing 7AM to 6PM most days and usually 6 days a week.
> 
> Now doing it part time only working when I want to is much better. I'll admit doing this full time is not for everyone. After a few weeks I was pretty sick of driving, but if you can meet the required rides, definitely give it a try, and see if it's for you


It says you're from MA. Do you do it in Boston, in the city? Even in the city, it takes that long... dam. Might not be for me then. What was your avg. payout weekly with the 75 rides?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

hung said:


> It says you're from MA. Do you do it in Boston, in the city? Even in the city, it takes that long... dam. Might not be for me then. What was your avg. payout weekly with the 75 rides?


I did drive in Boston, Lyft is much slower it used to take me 4 twelve hour days to get the 75 rides. In order to hit the $1000 per week mark I had to do the 6 days. I was driving usually from 6 or 7 AM until 6 or 7 pm. If I had done nights might have done a little better but Lyft is def much slower than Uber. I suggest try it for a week and see what it takes.

Which area would you be driving in. Many cities have their own forum in here so it may be best to ask how the demand is for Lyft where you would be driving.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

hung said:


> What do you guys average in tips (weekly) on Lyft?
> 
> Is the Lyft 75 rides for $0/week worth it? I'm thinking about leasing one from their program.
> 
> If the tips are good, I'm thinking about doing it.


when someone tips, they like to know that you know they are tipping you, and tipping in the credit app stage is less likely to produce a tip because of this ( I suspect, though I don't know ). I suspect I do better with Uber, since tips are cash in person right at the end of the ride, and I can personally thank them. But, I don't know.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't Lyft much, but so far I've been averaging $1.00 per week in tips with Lyft. (to be perfectly honest, that's really my lifetime TOTAL with Lyft) I get more tips with Uber, although it's still an occasional thing, but no big deal. I drive for fares, not a tiny percentage of my fares.

I've seen two major differences between the platforms in my market (Miami).

*Uber has a LOT more riders* -- the problem is often getting OFFline, not lack of business. I generally only see Lyft pax around universities.
*Lyft pax cancel a LOT.* For a while I was running about 90% almost instantaneous cancellations with Lyft. Now it's down to about 40%...vs about 1-2% with Uber.
In the spirit of fairness, though, I have to say that my general impression is that Lyft trips seem to be longer and therefore more lucrative. I really haven't done enough Lyfting to know whether that is actually true.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I did drive in Boston, Lyft is much slower it used to take me 4 twelve hour days to get the 75 rides. In order to hit the $1000 per week mark I had to do the 6 days. I was driving usually from 6 or 7 AM until 6 or 7 pm. If I had done nights might have done a little better but Lyft is def much slower than Uber. I suggest try it for a week and see what it takes.
> 
> Which area would you be driving in. Many cities have their own forum in here so it may be best to ask how the demand is for Lyft where you would be driving.


I'll be driving in the city. Much higher volumes in the city, might get 75 rides per week quicker.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I track all my rides from Uber and Lyft, including tips. I've discovered that Uber and Lyft riders in this area tip at about the same rate. Roughly 1 in 5 will tip. I'm also tracking my earnings per hour with pax and per clock hour online or offline. Generally speaking I make slightly more per hour with Lyft but the difference is fairly minor. 

Uber needs to change it's tipping policy...today. I get not wanting to make people fumble with bills, so build it into the app. Not only should it prompt for a tip but ask for a reason if they don't think the driver rated one. And pax who don't tip should see their rating decline to the point they can't get a ride. I would even let pax offer a tip up front to bid for faster service. Tips can be the difference between making a go of ridesharing and barely breaking even. If Uber wants the best drivers with the best cars, then change your topping policy...right now.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> If Uber wants the best drivers with the best cars, then change your topping policy...right now


Neither of those are their priority. They only care about volume not quality.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

7-10% of fares usually. Though tips go down as Prime Time goes up, which makes sense. If I take a ride at 3x the normal price I don't think I need to tip either (barring extraordinary circumstances).


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> 7-10% of fares usually. Though tips go down as Prime Time goes up, which makes sense. If I take a ride at 3x the normal price I don't think I need to tip either (barring extraordinary circumstances).


How many hours per week you do on Lyft and what's your average weekly pay? I'm in the Boston city area too. Just wanna know if renting a car thru Lyft is worth it.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I average $1000 gross with fares and tips and drive 30-40 hours depending on how busy it is and how long my rides are.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

3%-5% of gross in tips


----------

